# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  accents avec coldfusion8

## benji54190

Bonjour a tous, j'ai un souci avec des accents dans la bdd,
exemple: Algrie --> Alg,rie

Algrie appartient a une table pays, je dois faire une liste droulante avec les pays mais mon chef ma dit qu'il fallait que je remplace les caracteres bizars, je n'ais pas acces a la bdd
en crant ma page application.cfm comme j'ai pu le lire sur d'autre topic, tout mes accents sont remplac par des ?
j'ai pu voir que avec Rereplace je pouvais changer ses caractere mais je ne sais pas l'utiliser, si quelqu'un peut m'aider

merci d'avance

voila le code de ma liste droulante :



```

```

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Tu doit avoir une adquation entre le character set de ta BDD et celui de ta page HTML (gnre paf CF).

As-tu dfini le characterset de ta page?

----------


## benji54190

euhh non, je connais pas :s:s

----------


## mael94420

Pour les plus courant : 

<cfheader charset="iso-8859-1" />
<cfheader charset="utf-8" />

----------

